# Rebecca Black - My Moment



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

Most of you have probably seen this already.
Well, I think it's better than Friday. Thoughts?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 19, 2011)

it is better but still reminds me of friday


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 19, 2011)

*presses play, hears auto-tune, head hurts*


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Its autotuned. Annyoingly repetitive chorus. Electric. She looks weird. Not good.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 19, 2011)

Not as bad.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 19, 2011)

still makes me wanna throw up. turn it off


----------



## b4p (Jul 19, 2011)

LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE!


----------



## Kian (Jul 19, 2011)

At least Friday provided comedic value. This is just unfortunate.


----------



## b4p (Jul 19, 2011)

Kian said:


> At least Friday provided comedic value. This is just unfortunate.


 
yeah, i was hoping she'd be like weird al. but maybe she's decided to go more mainstream


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 19, 2011)

So the video has around 300 views and more than 54,000 dislikes? Makes sense.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Its autotuned. Annyoingly repetitive chorus. Electric. She looks weird. Not good.


 Oh come on now if it is autotuned it's incredibly slight. I'm not even certain there is any. 

Random thought - I'd hit that even though she's like....13.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> So the video has around 300 views and more than 54,000 dislikes? Makes sense.


 
...
This is NOT the Youtube comments section, and you can't get thumbs up on your posts.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 19, 2011)

Current;y 2/3 hate it and 1/3 like it


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2011)

Inb4Beccasmomsuesfornoreasonandchargestorentvideo


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 19, 2011)

It was...okay.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW.

-Opens link-

5 seconds later...

"163 more comments since you started viewing"
HOLY MOTHER OF PUDDING AND PIE. (I don't know)

...

Otherwise, I still really don't like the song, but it's better than Friday, I guess.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't see what's wrong with it in particularly. No difference between other mainstream music tbh.


----------



## ianography (Jul 19, 2011)

CAKE FACE


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Oh come on now if it is autotuned it's incredibly slight. I'm not even certain there is any.
> 
> Random thought - I'd hit that even though she's like....13.



Its not like T-Pained, but I can 100% hear it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> She looks weird. Not good.


 
Someone's jealous. There's nothing wrong with how she looks.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 19, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Random thought - I'd hit that even though she's like....13.


 
Oh my god. :3


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> ...
> This is NOT the Youtube comments section, and you can't get thumbs up on your posts.


 
You have a problem with my comment? I merely thought that was interesting. Maybe if someone would explain this, it would be even more interesting. If it's not to you, that's not my problem.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> You have a problem with my comment? I merely thought that was interesting. Maybe if someone would explain this, it would be even more interesting. If it's not to you, that's not my problem.


 
Youtube's views freeze at 30x on videos that reach that number quickly. Go to a big Youtube, and next time they upload a video, you'll see the same thing happen. Then, about 1/10 of the comments on that popular video will say "303 VIEWS AND 1902 LIKES. GOOD JOB YOUTUBE. THUMBS UP IF U AGREE".


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> Youtube's views freeze at 30x on videos that reach that number quickly. Go to a big Youtube, and next time they upload a video, you'll see the same thing happen. Then, about 1/10 of the comments on that popular video will say "303 VIEWS AND 1902 LIKES. GOOD JOB YOUTUBE. THUMBS UP IF U AGREE".


 
Much better.


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 19, 2011)

Honest Review:

I think she can definitely sing better than what this song shows, and I don't like the auto-tune. It's possible to use as a style (see: T-Pain... Owl City - Fireflies?), but I'd rather she not for her songs. The singing doesn't pick up enough as the song progresses, or at least _I'd_ like it more if it did.
Overall, it's not bad. It's just not my kind of music, so I prefer Friday because it's more upbeat and I can laugh at it (_HONEST_ REVIEW).

As someone said earlier, it's not unlike other mainstream pop songs.

btwshesnotugly
Most of the hate is just spilled over from the Friday popularity - but that's obvious.

/Review


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> Don't see what's wrong with it in particularly. No difference between other mainstream music tbh.


 
Heh. I guess that's why I dislike it.

<-- Metalhead.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 19, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Someone's jealous. There's nothing wrong with how she looks.


 
There's nothing positive I can say about this young lady without sounding like a dirty old b*stard...
I'd ask her out if I were like, 100 years younger...


----------



## Escher (Jul 19, 2011)

I lol'd at the epic middle 8 with the massively downtuned 'moment'.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha, I was hoping that she'd sing "this is my moment moment this is myyy moment, everybody's looking forward to my moment."
because the beginning of the chorus sounded a lot like the one in Friday xD
Also: Are you going to post every single song from her on this forum now? ;_;


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 19, 2011)

but which seat did she take?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 19, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not bad but not good then again I don't like the genre.


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jul 19, 2011)

Noooo! I'm just so over all of these young wannabee singers that get their voice edited, and even then- in my opinion- it sounds ****.
Heck I might as well write an album and edit it myself, put it on youtube and become a 'star' I swear it's the easiest thing to do nowdays, sing.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 19, 2011)

Im not exactly sure on this but i think some random person is cashing in on this video. If you look at "rebecca's" join date it says 2005. That would mean she had a youtube channel when she was 7 or 8 i dont know how old she is know. Not saying impossible, far from it but some doubt.


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't like the song... kinda boring. Yes, it is better than Friday. Yes, there is without a doubt autotune involved. With some vocal lessons, I think she could be a decent singer, and with her popularity due to Friday, she would be an instant hit.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 19, 2011)

Sage.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but it's not that bad. 
If they play this at a bar, I won't walk out (I do whenever they play justin bieber, or friday)


----------



## izovire (Jul 19, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Im not exactly sure on this but i think some random person is cashing in on this video. If you look at "rebecca's" join date it says 2005. That would mean she had a youtube channel when she was 7 or 8 i dont know how old she is know. Not saying impossible, far from it but some doubt.


 
It's all a strange YT conspiracy. I think they're using someone's old channel, just like Fred did. They test the world to see how viral a channel/video can get. That's why they want us to HATE THEM! So they can get a big fat google adsense check in the mail.


----------



## Muesli (Jul 19, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Im not exactly sure on this but i think some random person is cashing in on this video. If you look at "rebecca's" join date it says 2005. That would mean she had a youtube channel when she was 7 or 8 i dont know how old she is know. Not saying impossible, far from it but some doubt.


 
Maybe the record company that Rebecca Black is signed to bought the channel off the original owner. That's probably what happened.

Yay for accidental e-squatting. Now to wait until someone called "Musli4brekkies" becomes uber popular.


----------



## Mayorkaman (Jul 19, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> it is better but still reminds me of friday


 
not better-less worse


----------



## Thompson (Jul 19, 2011)

The guy at 2:19 really has the groove! Nasty!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 19, 2011)

My hand is a dolphin.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 19, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> My hand is a dolphin.


 
Everybody's Russian.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 20, 2011)

You know what annoys me? In song with NO GUITAR WHATSOEVER there is someone in the background pretending to play guitar. I mean, what the hell? It's almost as bad as a guy playing the turntable in one of Linkin Park's new videos. :fp


----------

